# Q9966/q9967



## Tracy92567 (May 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone, Just was wondering if pain mgmt docs are billing for contrast and if so are they having any luck with getting paid.  We are currently not billing for it and my doc is wondering if we should be.  Any advice or comments appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## mhilleman@icmedcenter.org (May 7, 2015)

we are using Q9967 and we are getting paid but the charge is not very great somewhere is the $5 range


----------

